# LED still on with no power?



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm sure this has been talked about already but I couldn't find anything.

I put in some Lotus knockoffs and the customer says one produces a little bit of light even when it's shut off. He can only see it at night. It isn't leakage through a dimmer because it's on normal 3 way switches. There are four fixtures on the switch leg and the others are okay.

Ideas?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Lighted switches?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Lighted switches?


Nope, just normal (P & S I think).


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Adjust your pot on the side of the LED compatible switch.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

The_Modifier said:


> Adjust your pot on the side of the LED compatible switch.


 That would only be on a dimmer. Are dimmers in use $.99? 

Moddy, I will reply to your PM when I get home.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

No dimmer.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

99cents said:


> I'm sure this has been talked about already but I couldn't find anything.
> 
> I put in some Lotus knockoffs and the customer says one produces a little bit of light even when it's shut off. He can only see it at night. It isn't leakage through a dimmer because it's on normal 3 way switches. There are four fixtures on the switch leg and the others are okay.
> 
> Ideas?


Hey 99.,

I may know but the issue is how long it stay on after it shut off on the light ?

if it was on very dim for few minuites then it go out it may have some resdueal charge in there. unless it is near one of unswitched circuits sometime it can pick up inducted voltage which I know it is super rare but it can happened.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Put a high impedance multimeter at the lamp socket with the switch turned off. If there's enough leakage to light a bulb, you'll see voltage.

I'm guessing you won't, and what he's seeing is the result of either capacitor bleed-down in the LED driver or some sort of phospheresence from the way the bulb makes white light. Either one of those will eventually go away after a few minutes.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Change the switches.


----------



## Max C. (Sep 29, 2016)

Speaking from experience:

Old (and worn-out) Pass & Seymour three-way switches _*can*_ leak enough current to dimly illuminate an LED bulb. Also, if the fixture's driver circuit entails a capacitor, a dim after-glow is to be expected (especially from a budget-oriented design).


----------



## TrArKi (Jul 4, 2016)

You get the same thing with cfl.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

Most residential three ways will bleed through. Put your tick tracer up to a half switched receptacle and it will glow. Meter will read 75 volts.


----------



## rjuergens (Feb 12, 2011)

Shared neutral is the likely cause of this result. Had to figure this out myself once on recess lights in a bathroom that I installed a dimmer on and got a call the next day about LED trims that don't go off totally. Customer had changed bulbs to led trims. He said, no problem with the bulbs but led trims continue to glow very dim when turned off. Had him turn off breakers to isolate the issue. He told me a totally different circuit turned off the glow. That is when I concluded the shared neutral issue.......


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Just a followup - customer said the light faded out over time. These were Lotus knockoffs. Someone said that cheaper drivers can discharge over time. Maybe that's what's going on.

Lotus tells me they use a two stage driver. I have no idea what that means but I have never had this issue with Lotus.


----------

